# Brit stops



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

I have never heared of this, similar to France Passion but British.
Sorry if its been posted before.

http://www.britstops.com/index.html

We are doing the South Coast next year and not using a campsite, so I was attracted to this.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I take it that you'vebeen away for some time :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> I take it that you'vebeen away for some time :roll: :lol:


Looks like it...........
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sg=AFQjCNGYjnyBZyV-qbXBEc2odbbnNTPNjg&cad=rja


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

And more info - Brit Stop reviews:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-106594-brit-stop-reviews.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I take it that you'vebeen away for some time :roll: :lol:


----------

